# inspiritional quotes



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out this site for some inspirational quotes:

http://quotations.about.com/cs/inspirat ... ingFa2.htm


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thanks for the link, I found lots of quotes to save and print!


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice, thank you. 

Although, I didn't find this quote terribly inspiring: "I've lived to bury my desires/And see my dreams corrode with rust/Now all that's left are fruitless fires/That burn my empty heart to dust."


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

^^

:lol


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

LittleZion said:


> Very nice, thank you.
> 
> Although, I didn't find this quote terribly inspiring: "I've lived to bury my desires/And see my dreams corrode with rust/Now all that's left are fruitless fires/That burn my empty heart to dust."


lol


----------

